# PE insurance



## eng.dork (Apr 15, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a good place to get insurance for myself? I am looking at going out on my own and need insurance for my PE. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CTEngineer (May 25, 2008)

eng.dork said:


> Can anyone suggest a good place to get insurance for myself? I am looking at going out on my own and need insurance for my PE. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



I would like to know too.....

Anyone, Anyone?


----------



## ALBin517 (May 27, 2008)

CTEngineer said:


> I would like to know too.....
> Anyone, Anyone?



http://www.techinsurance.com/ProfessionalL...nsurance_2.aspx

http://www.insurepro.net/html/errors_and_o...s_explained.asp


----------



## Sschell (May 27, 2008)

So I can insure my PE-ness?

hmmmmm....


----------



## CTEngineer (May 27, 2008)

ALBin517 said:


> http://www.techinsurance.com/ProfessionalL...nsurance_2.aspx
> http://www.insurepro.net/html/errors_and_o...s_explained.asp


Thanks ALBin


----------

